# Xét tuyển Trung cấp Trắc địa - Khóa học trực tuyến



## KOanh123 (6 Tháng chín 2021)

XÉT TUYỂN TRUNG CẤP TRẮC ĐỊA​*Nội Dung Chính*​*1. Ngành Trắc địa là gì?

2. Điểm nổi bật của ngành Trắc địa tại Catiedu?

3. Mục tiêu đào tạo tại Catiedu

4. Chương trình đào tạo tại Catiedu

5. Cơ hội việc làm của sinh viên sau khi ra trường

6. Nhu cầu thị trường và xu hướng việc làm của sinh viên.

7. Kết Luận*

Có khá nhiều bạn quan tâm về *Ngành Trắc địa *nhưng chưa thực sự nhìn thấy tiềm năng của ngành này nên vẫn còn có nhiều do dự. Để giải đáp các thắc mắc đó học viện Catiedu sẽ hướng dẫn và đưa ra các lựa chọn, định hướng cho các sinh viên dễ dàng lựa chọn hơn. 

*1. Ngành Trắc địa là gì?

Ngành Trắc địa *được hiểu là thực hiện các công đoạn đo đạc và xác định các vị trí tương đối của các điểm bất kì trên bề mặt Trái đất, thể hiện chúng trên bề mặt phẳng. Mặt phẳng thể hiện hình ảnh đo đạc được trên bề mặt Trái đất được gọi là bản đồ.

Nội dung của trắc địa sẽ bao gồm: Trắc địa công trình, Trắc địa bản đồ, Trắc địa vệ tinh, Trắc định mỏ địa chất, Trắc địa vệ tinh, viễn thám.







*2. Điểm nổi bật của ngành Trắc địa tại Catiedu?

CATIEDU là đơn vị đầu tiên áp dụng chuyển đổi số, trí tuệ nhân tạo AI vào Giáo dục.* Sinh viên theo học tại Catiedu ngoài học các kiến thức chuyên môn, trong quá trình học sinh viên sẽ được các giảng viên đồng hành và hỗ trợ trực tuyến. Để sinh viên có thể nắm bắt được bài học và các kỹ năng khi tìm hiểu về thực vật, các giảng viên luôn sẵn sàng giải đáp. Trong quá trình theo học tại Catiedu sinh viên sẽ được trao đổi thoái mái với giảng viên mà không gặp khó khăn khi giao tiếp nhằm phát triển kỹ năng giao tiếp của sinh viên.

*Catiedu tuy là một trường trẻ với đội ngũ giảng viên trẻ tuổi, nhưng để có thể có mặt trong nền giáo dục các giảng viên tại Catiedu đã không ngừng cố gắng và cống hiến.* Giảng viên trường đã được đào tạo trang bị đầy đủ các kiến thực tại các trường lớn và được đào tạo thực hành tại các cơ sở, doanh nghiệp. Giảng viên tại Catiedu có đầy đủ năng lực và chứng chỉ hành nghề theo quy định.

*Đặc biệt khi theo học tại Catiedu sinh viên sẽ được giảm 40% học phí *so với học phí truyền thống. Trong quá trình học lý thuyết trực tuyến sinh viên sẽ được thực tập tại các cơ sở, doanh nghiệp trong cả nước.

*Sinh viên sau khi ra trường sẽ được Tốt nghiệp bằng Chính Quy* đảm bảo chất lượng đạt chuẩn cho sinh viên. Cam kết sinh viên ra trường có việc làm, được làm việc tại các cơ sở, doanh nghiệp và cơ hội làm việc tại nước ngoài.

*Miễn phí học thử, trải nghiệm khóa học của trường*, khóa học kỹ năng, luyện thi online 100%. Miễn phí hơn 1000 khóa học kỹ năng, 500Gb tài liệu, luận văn ... tại Diendan.cati.edu.vn

*3. Mục tiêu đào tạo tại Catiedu

Về kiến thức*

            - Trình bày được những nội dung cơ bản về phương pháp và quy trình  thành lập các loại bản đồ địa chính, bản đồ địa hình, bản đồ chuyên đề; cách xây dựng lưới khống chế mặt bằng và độ cao phục vụ cho công tác đo vẽ chi tiết thành lập bản đồ.

*Về kỹ năng

            - *Thao tác thành thạo, an toàn các thiết bị, máy móc đo đạc.

            - Thực hiện được công tác đo vẽ và tổ chức đo vẽ bản đồ địa hình, bản đồ địa chính, kiểm tra đánh giá chất lượng đo vẽ bản đồ.

            - Đo đạc, khảo sát thiết kế được các công trình đơn giản; theo dõi, xử lý số liệu về đo đạc trong xây dựng các công trình..

*Về thái độ*

            Có phẩm chất đạo đức, có thái độ hợp tác với đồng nghiệp, tôn trọng pháp luật và các quy định tại nơi làm việc, trung thực và có tính kỷ luật cao, tỷ mỷ chính xác, sẵn sàng đảm nhiệm các công việc được giao ở nơi làm việc.






*4. Chương trình đào tạo tại Catiedu*

Chương trình giáo dục Trung cấp chuyên nghiệp ngành Trắc địa - Địa hình - Địa chính trang bị cho học sinh những kiến thức và kỹ năng về đo đạc, lập bản đồ địa hình, bản đồ địa chính; tổ chức đo đạc khảo sát, bố trí các công trình xây dựng, giao thông, thuỷ lợi; xây dựng kế hoạch và tổ chức thực hiện việc kiểm tra, nghiệm thu các công trình đo đạc.


*I**Các học phần chung* *Các học phần bắt buộc*1Giáo dục Quốc phòng - An ninh4Tin học2Chính trị5Ngoại ngữ3Giáo dục thể chất6Pháp luật*Các học phần tự chọn *_(chọn 1 trong 2)_1Hội nhập kinh tế Quốc tế về TN & MT2Dân số học*II**Các học phần cơ sở**Các học phần bắt buộc*1Đại cương về quản lý nhà nước4Bản đồ địa chính2Pháp luật Tài nguyên và Môi trường5Đất và bảo vệ đất3Trắc địa cơ sở6Hệ thống thông tin địa lý ( GIS)*Các học phần tự chọn *_(chọn 1 trong 2)_1Hệ thống canh tác2Kinh tế đất*III**Các học phần chuyên môn**Các học phần bắt buộc*1Pháp luật đất đai5Định giá bất động sản2Đo đạc địa chính6 Đăng ký và thống kê đất đai, nhà ở3Quy hoạch sử dụng đất7Thanh tra đất đai4Giao đất, thu hồi đất8Lưu trữ thông tin tư liệu địa chính*Các học phần tự chọn *_(chọn 2 trong 3)_1Pháp luật nhà ở3Thuế nhà đất2Quản lý xây dựng đô thị
*5. Cơ hội việc làm của sinh viên sau khi ra trường*

Học sinh tốt nghiệp làm việc tại các cơ quan chuyên môn, kỹ thuật thực hiện công tác đo đạc và bản đồ, quản lý đất đai hoặc các công ty, doanh nghiệp hoạt động trong lĩnh vực đo đạc và bản đồ, phát triển hạ tầng, xây dựng. Cụ thể như:

- Trung tâm Kỹ thuật Tài nguyên và Môi trường, Trung tâm Phát triển Quỹ đất, Văn phòng Đăng ký Đất đai, Chi cục Quản lý Đất đai, Trung tâm Công nghệ Thông tin Tài nguyên và Môi trường thuộc các Sở Tài nguyên và Môi trường.

*





6. Nhu cầu thị trường và xu hướng việc làm của sinh viên.*

Chiến lược phát triển ngành Đo đạc và Bản đồ Việt Nam đến năm 2020 cho thấy thực tiễn đang rất cần một đội ngũ nguồn nhân lực ngành kỹ thuật về đo đạc và bản đồ đảm bảo về chất lượng. Đáp ứng nhu cầu phát triển bền vững nền kinh tế, bảo đảm quốc phòng, an ninh, bảo vệ môi trường, tài nguyên thiên nhiên, phòng chống thiên tai, nâng cao dân trí.

*7. Kết Luận*


Qua những thông tin trên thì CATIEDU đáng là nơi lựa chọn cho tất cả các sinh viên đăng ký lựa chọn môi trường học cho tương lai bản thân mình cũng như gia định.
Mọi thông tin tư vấn tuyển sinh vui lòng bấm nút đăng ký phía dưới để được tư vấn viên hỗ trợ tốt nhất hoặc call trực tiếp hotline của Trường miễn phí 24/7.
HỌC VIỆN ĐÀO TẠO TRỰC TUYẾN CATIEDU
 0838.068.068 - 0777.255.777 - 0943.11.33.11

Sơ sở I: Trung Tâm GDTX Tôn Đức Thắng: Số 37/5 Ngô Tất Tố, P.21, Q. Bình Thạnh, TP HCM
Cơ sở II: Trường CĐ BKĐN: Số 125 Phan Đăng Lưu, P.Hòa Cường Nam, Q.Hải Châu, Tp.Đà Nẵng.
Cơ Sở III: Trung tâm GDNN-GDTX Quận Hoàng Mai: KĐT Đền Lừ 2, P Hoàng Văn Thụ, Q Hoàng Mai, HN

ĐĂNG KÝ ONLINE - NHẬN NGAY KHUYẾN MÃI


----------

